# Navy Rank pen blanks HELP



## Flynny (Aug 12, 2017)

Recently I saw several blanks that were navy blue, with red chevrons denoting rank.

My daughter finished her hitch as a Petty Officer 3rd class. I woukld love to get that blank for a pen for her.
I saw the web page about 1-2 weeks ago - They had exactly what I need - Do you think I kept a note? that's too easy. Has anybody, with a good memory, seen this page? HELP
John

PS They were not inlays but Sierra sized blanks.
JMF


----------



## m4skinner (Aug 12, 2017)

I could cast you something.


----------



## Monty (Aug 12, 2017)

This what you're looking for?


----------

